# black



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i took down my white backround and put up a black one. i also dimmed my lights by cutting holes in a black garbage bag and putting it under my light. my reds are much brighter. and very very active.

my tank looks so perfessional. like something you would see at a zoo.

i now keep my light on all night so that my plants get enough light, it doesnt seem to bother my reds because they swim throughout the whole tank.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome. Black backgrounds are the way to go.

Just make sure that your p's aren't stressing because of too much light. They like the dark too. :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Make sure the garbage bag doesnt melt.







I use tin foil. Otherwise, nice job.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya I was thinking of doing that to my tank. I think it would look cool when the eat or something and the water looks like it's dusty and you see the beams of light shining through







Now that would be cool


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

or you could use masking tape on the bulb that works well.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

u should turn the lights off in ur tank though don't leave them on 24 7. When i go to my room at night where my tank is i'll turn my room light on and i'll see that my P's were sleeping. I turn my tank lights on when i get up and then turn them off after feeding at night.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Make sure the garbage bag doesnt melt. oh











Your aquarium light produces heat that WILL most def melt that plasic, and/or might cause a fire.
Masking tape or tin foil would do the trick, also another alternative would be getting a timer for your lights to evenly balance out light times for your plants and Ps.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Make sure the garbage bag doesnt melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 really becareful..catch on fire or really stink up the joint..but congrad on your fish reaction to the change


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice choice...i like black backgrounds and natural looks like too!


----------

